# Temporary Train Layout - Construction Suggestions



## Grampy Marc (Jul 23, 2012)

Since the mid 90's, I have been setting up an O Guage Christmas Train Display for the kids... At least that's what I tell my wife, giving her a place to set up her houses. The trains are an after thought. 
I find myself in a new house and the itch to set up again. this time I want to do it right, no more saw horses and 4x8 plywood.
I've attached a pdf of what I'm trying to do. Used RR Track SW (Love it!)
There will be two levels in some spots.

My Requirements:
1. Temporary Setup - I setup the tables in November and break down in February. And play in between. . No room to move existing furniture out of Family / Media room for a permanent display.
2. Minimal Bulk - Table components must share storage in the garage with my Convertible SS. I remove all the track and houses at the end of the season.

My Trains/Track:
MTH DCS and Lionel (some vintage).
Plan to use MTH RealTrax. Picked up a good deal on Craigslist. The remainder will be Lionel tubular.

I hope I have provided enough details and look forward to everyone's suggestions for table top, leg supports, strength and construction.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Maryland, eh? How well I remember the firehouse Christmas gardens thru out Baltimore every year...they greatly influenced my HO layout...










...later, I added an elevated loop...










I would use 2" foam panels from a roofing contractor, framed in 1X4s and held together with ratchet clamps from underneath. The 1X4s would give a place for clamps to grip and protect the edges on the foam board. Legs would be the saw horse type, using preformed brackets with a top rail made to the length necessary...6'-8'...that could be easily disassembled and stored. Hope that helps...


----------



## Grampy Marc (Jul 23, 2012)

*Christmas Train Gardens*

Yes - Train Gardens in Baltimore.
I was going to use that term but was afraid those not from "Balmer" wouldn't get it. We often take a day and stop at various displays. Towson, Ellicott City, Arbutus, Dundalk being my favorite. Just a matter of GoogleMaps and no back tracking.

I like your suggestion, but am fearful of the 2" foam. Years of use and 4 foot depth, I'm concerned with denting/bending/breaking as I lean over to place track.

I like the display, now I need to find my pics and post...


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

I am doing something similar with a 4x8 that slides down the wall with the top facing out so it looks like a mural when it is "up". when it comes down, the bottom pulls toward you and side straps attached to the sides allow for the support when fully down. I got it all worked out but haven't built it yet. easy up and down but you need wall space to "hang" it. sort of the concept of the murphy bed in that it stays "on the wall". I'll post pics when I get it done.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll find that Christmas gardens are primarily a Balmer thang...there just aren't that many outside of that area comparatively speaking. I found that it started with the Amish putting villages around their trees and that it grew from there. With my Amish descent then, it was only natural for me...I'm just not adverse to electricity.


----------

